# freud saw blade



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

Anybody ever use this blade, http://www.freudtools.com/p-14-premier-fusionbr-nbsp.aspx
i was just wondering how it works


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

We watched a good demo of the Fusion by Jerry Coles from In-Line Industries at a show but I haven't tried one in my shop yet. However, I did try a very similar new Infinity Super General 010-044 that I thought was the cleanest cutting general purpose blade I've tried to date....not necessarily the most efficient at ripping for this class but a terrific crosscutter and leaves glassy smooth edges. The designs of the two blades are very similar and I'd expect them to perform similarly. FWIW, both of them scored very highly in Wood's most recent blade comparison, and had similar strengths. Both are only available in full kerf. There's more detail in my Epinions review if you're interested.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Got the cheaper version (40 tooth general). Outstanding blade. When this one goes, I think I'll try the fusion too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I have that blade It's super. Stick with Freud you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Freud blade have been crap for me. I have 3 10" blades that i cant get sharpened because they have chips in the carbide after the first few times of use. Granted i may cut a nail or staple occasionally but my Tenryu blades handle this without chipping.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I used Freud blades for a good number of years and they always gave me good service. I would be interested to see how that particular blade performs with melamine though. I had to buy blades that were sharpened with two angles each tooth, with the top angle being a negative hook for melamine and then it dulled fairly fast at that. 

For the money, Freud blades are my choice for general use.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know about that particular blade, but I do have a Freud Diablo 40T General purpose blade model D1040A , and I get excellent results with it on everything I have shoved through it...
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100055325

Yeah, I know there are much more expensive blades out there, but I am quite happy with the results I am getting with this blade... I can imagine that Fusion is just that much nicer...


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Freud saw blade*

I have been using them them for more years than I can remember and for the money,you can't buy a better blade.Forest is a fantastic blade,but is twice the price and I have used them also and they are no better than freud.I have about ten of em.Last year I put the avanti 90 tooth ( I think 90 ) on my 12" compound miter saw and it cuts glass smooth.I make jewelry boxes and have never had a blade cut any better.Almost forgot,but yes I have that one and as usual,I love it.


----------



## glassyeyes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Freud Premier Fusion 10" blade, #P410*

I've never had a decent saw OR decent blade, until today! I bought a new saw 10 days ago, and bought the Fusion blade (40 teeth) at Woodcraft today, and cut some veneer plywood this afternoon. I've never seen a cut so smooth. My previous blade was a Systimatic, which turned the entire edge into splinters.

$99.99 (10% off, $90)


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

dbhost said:


> I don't know about that particular blade, but I do have a Freud Diablo 40T General purpose blade model D1040A , and I get excellent results with it on everything I have shoved through it...
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100055325
> 
> Yeah, I know there are much more expensive blades out there, but I am quite happy with the results I am getting with this blade... I can imagine that Fusion is just that much nicer...


I also put the Diablo blades on everything I got. They are amazing after using Irwin or just the cheapest blades money can buy. I have even gotten a blade or two that friends gave me when they bought a new blade.


----------

